# Buserelin - What side effects do you get?



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone

I was wondering what side effects you have experienced when taking Buserelin? I'm currently on day 2 of downreg. 

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Side effects varied every time I used it!

Why not join the Cycle Buddies thread and you can chat with people at the same stage and compare side effects notes  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Good luck xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I think my main side effect was headaches. Had one almost every day of the two week down reg. Didn't want to take any tablets so I used the 4Head stick.


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I got bad migraines and a few hot flushes the longer I took it for, first week was OK but got progressively a bit worse. Keep telling yourself it's short term and remember the end goal xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi *Cloudy* Thanks. I've joined the June/July Cycle Buddy thread. 

*hannahdaisy* I've had a couple of headaches so far. Not heard of 4Head stick so will look that up! Thanks.

Thank you *Roxbury1 * You're so right - I must remember the end goal.

I'm now on day 9 of downreg and have my injection around 7.30am each day. Within 30 mins or so I usually become quite tired which lasts around 4 hours. I seem to be getting off pretty lightly when it comes to side-effects. (Touch wood!).

xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I had none x


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

That's lucky! I don't really get any either except tiredness. x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't get any either, feel very lucky when I hear of others!


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

I am on day four today and seem so far to have suffered from a bit of bloating, not much thankfully and also been very emotional.  Yesterday (day 3) I screamed at my partner for no reason then promptly burst into tears for about an hour and a half.

I joined this forum today as decided I wanted to talk to other people who are in the same situation, this is my first IVF treatment and its feeling a bit overwhelming.  I am hoping on here there will be people who are on the same journey and we can get through it together


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

That's good *Pollita* 

Hi *ruthie1710* This is my first IVF treatment too and I have to agree it is all very overwhelming. I didn't have a crying episode (similar to yours) until the day before I started stims. Having IVF is such an emotional rollercoaster so I think it's perfectly understandable. Are you on the long or short protocol and what drugs are you taking for downreg? xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Jessica Jones,

I am on Burserelin which I started on 10th July, I have been told that I need to take this until 27th July and providing I have a bleed I can then take Gonal F and reduce the Burserlin from 27th onwards.  Egg collection is looking like 11th August or thereabouts.  I have High AMH - really high so am quite scared about starting the stims as worried about overreacting - really want a fresh transfer rather than frozen if possible.

I am not sure if my emotional outbursts are side effects or just me being overwhelmed but either way they suck 

What is your treatment plan, you should join the July/Aug Cycle Buddies Group - I'm in that too - Im not sure how to share the link but if you go to IVF, CycleBuddies - you should find it I think.

xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Sounds like you're doing the same as me, only I'm now on my 2ww and my pregnancy blood test is on 27th July. 

I'm in the June/July Cycle Buddies thread. I wonder whether to join the one you said about too? I'll be very ahead there.

I don't know much about AMH - does this put you at risk of getting OHSS?

xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, yeah high AMH puts me at risk apparently. So on lower dosage of stims, although not started yet. Wow can't believe it's not long till your test! Hope to hear of your BFP 😊 Xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you!  

Fingers crossed for you too. I feel like the past 39 days (since I started all this) have flown by! The 2ww, not so much! xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can I just ask, did you all get a withdrawal bleed? I had some minor spotting and I mean minor on the weekend and now its all gone quiet - supposed to be starting stims on 27th July but not if AF hasnt shown, wondering when they say you have to have a bleed, what extent this has to be - does spotting count or is it supposed to be full AF xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes I did but all I know is I had to ring my clinic if it didn't have one. As it arrived on time and as expected I never had to make that call. I would ring yours to be sure. xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Jessica, my AF has made an appearance so no need to worry now  Never been so pleased for the visit lol. Did you bloat on Buserelin? I know to expect to bloat a lot on my stims but was surprised at bloating on the DR too. My belly is like a maturing cheese or small tyre lol. I normally get bloated for AF but this seems worse xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes I did! I haven't been able to wear my skinny jeans since starting IVF.   

It must be a massive relief that your AF has arrived.


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ha ha - I'm just about ok in mine but definitely tucking in the bulge LOL will have no hope when I start stims next week  

Yes so happy as it means all the dates etc are still on track, I dont have to call the clinic, can just start my stims as planned on 27th xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

It makes everything so much easier when all is going to plan!   Our clinic is so lovely and always say we can call any time but I haven't called them once. xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah mine is too but luckily no need to call yet  which clinic are you with? I'm at Bourn Hall in Cambridge   xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm down South and with the NHS so we just go to our local hospital. Are you with a private clinic and is this your first cycle? xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm in a clinic called Bourn Hall in Cambridge - it is through NHS though, our hospital gave us a choice of clinics. Yep this is the first go, feeling positive most days, mixed with panic and fear over EC and generally if this will work - fingers and toes crossed it all goes ok and to plan.  I think we are lucky really as our infertility is unexplained - for all their investigations it looks like nothing is wrong with us so hoping that this is just the boost we need to get there after 3-4 years of trying .  This your first time? So hoping you get your BFP soon


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Ruthie

Yes this is our first time. We also have unexplained fertility and have been trying for 3/4 years. How funny! 

That's great that you were able to pick which clinic you would like to go to. 

What are your worries about EC? xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

The cannula is my major fear oddly - I had leukemia when I was twelve and this brings back some memories, I feel like I have to be a brave 12 year old again lol.  Then really its just the unknown about how the sedation will feel and how much I will know whats going on/how it will feel in terms of any pain etc as my HSG was really painful.  Basically I am being a big wuss about it but its not for a while as not starting stims till Thursday so dont have to worry about it too much yet.  You are still on your 2ww arent you, how are you coping xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Aw. That makes perfect sense. Cannulas are strange things aren't they? I've had many in my time, more recently due to getting haemorrhages and I must admit I'm not a fan either! I had a general anesthetic for my EC and I can honestly say it couldn't have gone better. The cannula didn't bother me at all. I guess that's not reassuring for you though if you're having something different?

Yes, I'm still on the 2WW and coping okay. I've only got 2 days to go now so I'll know if my two embryos have made it very soon. xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

That's so exciting can't wait to hear great news from you in a couple of days 😊 

I wish I was allowed general anaesthetic lol that way I won't know what's happening. I'm sure I'll be fine, got to be tough to go through this process in the first place he he xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes I agree. We're probably much tougher than we think. Personally I've found the emotional side of it all much harder than the physical. x


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Me too and I'm so far from finished. I'm trying to stay relaxed and positive but it's hard when it's a) all new as first time b) so much riding on it and c)hormones are mad from drugs lol. Plus can't use my usual glass of wine to relax at the end of the day ha ha. We are definitely tough. Have a great day Hun 😊 Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

I hope you have a great day too lovely. 

When do you start your stims? Tomorrow isn't it x


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah its tomorrow  really looking forward to it, once I have worked out how to use the pen thing for Gonal F lol xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

It's nice to feel like you're progressing and going onto the next stage isn't it?

I cheated and got my fiance to do all my injections for me. He was really good at it too. xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey Ruthie. We got our BFP today!


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Quick question as it's stressing me out. Had AF a week ago, starting stims tonight (yay) and reducing Buserelin. But AF has come back with avengence. My clinic said this was normal as hormones so low from DR, but just wondered did anyone else have this? I have also been told by clinic that AF should go after a few days on stims. Xxx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Wow Jessica just seen your post - that's fantastic news I just knew it was going to be a BFP! So so happy for you 😘😊🤗 xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you. I never had this Ruthie so can't help on this one I'm afraid. However your clinic don't sound worried at all so that's good right? x


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah I guess. I did my first stims tonight so if AF still here on Monday I'll call clinic again. As according to them it should stop by then. I'm there for my first scan on weds anyway so all good 😊 Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm sure it will be fine so don't worry. xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ruthie - I always had horrific AF when I had DR with buserline, it was a shock because I thought I didn't have any lining to shed but no one told my body that  It did pass soon though.

Good luck for your first stims scan xxx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks JJ and Cloudy, hopefully it will go like the clinic says after a few more days on stims. It's ironic as you wait and wish for AF so you can start, then again so you can start stims. Now I have really had enough of it and of course I will be devastated if I see AF again in the next 10 or so months. lol it makes me laugh how much feeling gets tied up in AF. Have a great day all xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Let us know how you get on Ruthie!


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah will do, scan is on weds so will speak to you after that 😊 have a great weekend xx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

You too. xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey Jessica, not sure if you are still on here but wanted to update you. I had my EC today and got 18 eggs. ICSI tonight and get the call tomorrow re how many embies we got. Fresh transfer either Saturday or Monday - YAY 😊 hope all is going well with you and your little bun is cooking away nicely 😘 Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Ruthie!

18 eggs? That's amazing! I'm so happy for you. Let me know what happened with the call today!

All is good my end - I'm counting down the days until my first scan. Only 6 days to go! xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

That's awesome, 6 days and you can see your little bubba! So we had an amazing response, 16 eggs were suitable for fertilisation and 15 made it to embies - beyond ecstatic 😊 fresh et booked for Monday all being well between now and then xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow! That really is fab news. Good luck for tomorrow. xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you, all 15 made it to day 3 so we excited tomorrow to see where things stand 😊 hope all is good with you and your little bean 😊 Xxx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey JessicaJones - I'm officially PUPO top quality embie went back today 😊 Otd 24th yay Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yay! Congrats. Roll on the 24th! I hope the 2ww isn't too tough for you. When will you find out how many embies you have to freeze? 

Tomorrow is our 7 week scan. Exciting! xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thats so exciting  hope it goes really well xxx

I have 3 top quality already frozen from yesterday, calling in a few hours to see if there are any more today.  2ww is ok, I go from forgetting about the whole thing to worrying I did too much or something wrong becasue I forgot about it.  Just had a really bad visual migraine (no head pain just aura) which freaked me out a bit, its the first one I have had since this process started, I normally suffer with them a lot when ovulating or coming on so worrying its a bad sign.  But I am trying to relax and just take it as it comes, we had the best chance with our little 5star embie so lets just see xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh that's brilliant news. 3 frosties is good. Did you get any more? 

Try not to worry about symptoms such as headaches etc too much. Easier said than done though I know. I analyze every little ache and pain but they never turn into anything bad. I have period-like pains again as we speak! 

Anyway, our scan showed that only one embryo made it (I'm not sure if I told you but we had two put in). The little one had a strong heartbeat and measured 1cm. We're very happy!


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey Jessica, that's excellent news. I am sorry to hear that one didn't make it but so glad you have a strong fighter who did 😊. Hope you are taking it nice and easy xxx

I had one more Frostie so 4 in total. One on board but have literally no symptoms - in fact I feel the most normal I have in ages - hoping it has worked but the 2ww is so tough, wish I had a sign that my embie was still
there. Otd is 24th, but not sure I can hold out that long to POAS - just trying to get through a day at a time and each morning hoping that's the day I get a symptom or sign xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

It's so tough isn't it? Have you tested yet or are you still holding out? xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Holiding out but today was my worst day so far. Convinced it hasn't worked as don't feel any different other than totally emotional 😭 which could be lead up to AF. I just want it to be Thurs now so I know either way. Hope you and little one are doing well xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes we're doing just fine thank you!

How will you be testing? Is it a blood test at your clinic?

Also are you on any meds like progesterone etc?

xx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

It's just a wee test at my clinic, on thurs and if positive test a week later. I'm on progesterone pessaries and literally feel completely normal which I am convinced isn't a great sign. We will see in three days I guess. Glad you are well 😘 Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Ruthie

I've had a little read and I can see what's happened - I'm so sorry for you.  

I think you need to take some time out for yourself and do stuff you enjoy as soon as you can. Whatever that may be (in my head I was going to go on a spa break if I got a BFN). 

There are a lot of positive stories on here and other forums where the fresh transfer hasn't worked and the frozen ones have. So please hold onto that and don't give up hope. 

xxxx


----------



## ruthie1710 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you 😊 I'm doing ok, keep flicking into sadness but am strong and already on the way up. I have to be for my Frosties who are waiting. Tonight I am doing what I enjoy, drinking a few glasses of wine and having a long hot soak in the bath! I'm going to get there I won't let this set back stop me, it clearly wasn't meant to be today but there is always tomorrow. I have tried to live a positive life over the last few years and not going to stop now. 

Hope all goes well with the pregnancy, it would be great to hear from you as you go so feel free to PM me if you like with updates 😊 Xxx


----------



## JessicaJones (Jun 3, 2017)

A bath and wine sound amazing. Good for you.

Stay in touch with your updates too.    xxxx


----------

